# Aloha Lures Available at Sam's in Orange Beach



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Just to let you bluewater guys know, in addition to Polu Kai, Makaira Pulling Lures, and some other favorites, we are now carrying Captain Erik Rusnak's Aloha Lures here at Sam's Stop & Shop in Orange Beach, Alabama. Some of the models we carry are the Beauty, Mongo, a new style of Disco Ball, Deep Six, and some new interesting ones designed for tuna. Sorry that this is a pure advertisement, however I am happy to provide detailed instruction on rigging, positioning, and colors upon request. I am just aware that some of you guys who read this are fans of Erik's baits. We are located in Orange Beach on highway 180 (Canal Road), approximately two miles east of the intersection at 161 (where Doc's Seafood is.) We also make a mean breakfast sandwich......Bryan Bennett (251) 981-4245

P.S. Be on the lookout for a post when my shipment of a certain Hawaiian favorite shows up at my door. Can't tell you what it is, however, you will recognize it as the strongest thing known to man for a yellowfin tuna


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome. Erik makes some mean lures and he's a very good guy. Anyone who isn't pulling any Alohas in their spread is missing out. The EZ-Nut is an awesome long rigger lure and the Beauty line is my all time favorite. 



You guys make sure to carry the "micro" lures including lolo and beauty and don't let Erik convince you he doesn't make them anymore. They're the best and the little pink beauty with a med ballyhoo has been our #1 blue marlin lure for a couple years running.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

*P.S. Be on the lookout for a post when my shipment of a certain Hawaiian favorite shows up at my door. Can't tell you what it is, however, you will recognize it as the strongest thing known to man for a yellowfin tuna







* 

AHI-P's?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (4/2/2008)**P.S. Be on the lookout for a post when my shipment of a certain Hawaiian favorite shows up at my door. Can't tell you what it is, however, you will recognize it as the strongest thing known to man for a yellowfin tuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course not!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Brian , congrats on your new gig at Sam's I know they will benefit dramatically with your knowledge and skills aboard. I checked out Erik's site, I see he's captaining on the big island. His lures are looking damn fine. I remember trying to pic his brain on how his resins were so perfect and clear, of course he would have no part in that discussion. 

Folks , you should take advantage ofMr. Bennetts outfitting and rigging expertise being offered over at Sam's ,I promise you will learn a ton andfrom the friendliest person Ive ever worked with.He has outfitted andfished with the areas best and I'm sure they would not hesitate to credit himfor many of their successes.


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Brian just made Me some Highspeed wahoo rigs and they are sweet. I can't wait to try them out. I called him and 3 days later they were in My hand. :clap


----------

